# Sir_m1ke's Death Guard goodness



## sir_m1ke (Dec 7, 2008)

Yes, James, i finally got my ass in gear and got a log going...

Howdy all, thought i would do one o these and see if it encourages me to paint quicker. 

Death Guard have been an army iv wanted to do for years, and now that uni is out o the way and i have a bit o cash i decided to get the ball rolling and get it in place

Jus to warn you all, i have very little skill with green stuff (i try my best but i just cant get it goin) and i paint to what i consider table top standard- some highlighting and shading at best. So as part of this log i would love any advice you all can give me!!

anyway, to start the log off ill show the big daddy himself- Lord Mikha'ael the wasted, Daemon Prince of Nurgle

apologies for the poor photos lol anyone tell me how to resize them?




























I know that most Nurgle things are bloated and oozing and the like, but to my mind diseases are more likely to waste and weaken than bloat. So my prince is an image of that- wasted, gaunt, physically blind and in physical agony. Despite this, Nurgle has blessed him with strength and power beyond that of any mortal

Ill try and get a bit of background put into the fluff section, and i have a couple of army lists floating around, although a new one will be up soon as iv bn fiddling with it lol

Nurgle be praised!! uke:uke::alcoholic:


----------



## Sir jahams (Jun 2, 2009)

Ah good good, my pestering pays off lol.

Well I will +rep you for finally starting, whats the reckoning you'll have finished them before I get going again with the long suffering catachans lol


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

> I know that most Nurgle things are bloated and oozing and the like, but to my mind diseases are more likely to waste and weaken than bloat. So my prince is an image of that- wasted, gaunt, physically blind and in physical agony. Despite this, Nurgle has blessed him with strength and power beyond that of any mortal


I quite like this idea, would make for an interesting army.

Your pictures are really very, very....small :wink: 

Should be able to help you resize them if you tell us what your taking them with and what graphics software you have available. Looking forward to some proper pics.


----------



## sir_m1ke (Dec 7, 2008)

There we go, worked it out about the pic sizes lol like a tit i posted the thumbnails rather than the photos...d'oh!

Anyway, yeh you can see the prince a bit better now. his base stil needs a bit o work, some nurglings to add, but apart from that he is pretty much finished from a modelling POV

anywho, as far as the rest of the army goes i have some plague marines (a mix of the metal ones and forgeworld ones) and i have a dark angels veteran squad to convert into a unit of chosen- i wanted to carry on the robed look of the prince into the army, Asp. Champs will prob b fairly well robed, and i have plans for some raptors modelled as mini versions of the prince

ill try and get some stuff put together today and take a few shots...be warned its likely to be a weekly update at best from this point on lol


----------



## sir_m1ke (Dec 7, 2008)

Gah!!! my lack of updates condemned me to page 3!!

well i finally got my ass in gear and got some models put together, so far i have 1 prince, 2 squads of 7 plague marines, 1 squad of 5 plague marines, a rhino and a land raider all assembled bar a bit of greenstuff work.

test run of a colour scheme:










its goblin green with 2 washes of devlan mud, some washed shining gold on the metalwork. the armour is highlighted in areas with rotting flesh. the fabric is rotting flesh, devlan mud wash, rotting flesh again and then highlights with bleached bone

im using orange as a contrast colour for wiring etc. partly because it is used for rust anyway but also because i barely ever use the colour :laugh:

my rhino has some forgeworld stuff on it:










the wire coming out of the exhausts is there for me to add some cotton wool to- all of the vehicles in the army will be pumping out toxic fumes uke: the carbon footprint of my army is going to be pretty impressive!! :mrgreen:

and a couple of shots of some of my plague marines, and also of the asp champ from the other squad



















the land raider is one i purchased off ebay, its a black templar one which is missing a few doors and other bits

iv begun painting my prince, and have another rhino to assemble as well as the chosen squad

hopefully it wont take as long to update this time!! :laugh:

C and C always welcome


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Liking the Aspiring Champion, that combi-melta is one of my favourite weapon models. The colour-scheme pic is a bit too washed out though to really comment on, though, it looks as though you were close enough that the flash washed out the colour scheme itself. It's worth experimenting with distance and background (some cameras work better with a white background) till you get a shot that shows what the model really looks like in the flesh.


----------



## HandOfNephthys (Aug 18, 2009)

I'm really liking the colour scheme there, The green blend looks great!
Though I feel the the trim is lacking slightly, it need more detail, while admittedly contrast is always what you want on a model (especially PMs) the rusty look doesn't quite... do it for me...
But you have a LOT to paint up, and im sure once everything is done it will look AWESOME!
Great job!
(Oh, and I was going to use a nightbringer as one of my DPs! BUT it will have tomb kings carrion wing on it instead!)


----------



## Sir jahams (Jun 2, 2009)

Ah very nice Sir Mike. Have to say the picture lower down shows off your paint scheme for the plague marine better then the top one tho lol. One down, an epidemic of plague marines to go!


----------

